# Macanudo Gold Label Hampton Court Cigar Review - Very noce



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I am new to cigars, but after spending the last few months enjoying dollar cigars, this was an absolute pleasure. I did pick up hints of both leath...

Read the full review here: Macanudo Gold Label Hampton Court Cigar Review - Very noce


----------

